# School of the Art Institute of Chicago (SAIC) - Film, Video, New Media, and Animation



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 20, 2020)

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school School of the Art Institute of Chicago (SAIC) - Film, Video, New Media, and Animation. Please add to the discussion here.


----------

